# MS office 2016 unlicensed on Genuine Windows 10



## newTSFuser (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi,
Sorry for asking a question on such a common topic which I should had figured out myself but it is more than one week and I am not able to solve this.

Problem is:
When I open MS word or any other MS office tool, it is showing _Unlicensed Product _and I am not able to use it.
An image is attached of MS word and MS Word->Account.

Series of Event:

I purchased my laptop in December 2019 from a genuine shop with genuine Windows. At that time my laptop used to ask me to make Windows Account but I didn't.
A week ago, I opened MS word and it showed _Unlicensed Product_.
I checked for YouTube and there were many video but all looked like illegal solution so I didn't followed that.
I went on _Windows Chat Support_ at _Contact Us_ . After a long discussion, it asked me to download something as _Activation Troubleshooter for Office 365 and Office 2016_. But, it too didn't work. It said _Office can't activate due to network issue_. Image Attached.
Then I read on some support forum that signing in MS account will solve the problem.
So, I logged in to MS account using my email . Problem hasn't gone. When I open Word now is ask to confirm my account and after that it shows that _This account doesn't have Office yet_. Image attached.
In the above mentioned image, there was an option _I have a product key_. So I thought if I find my product key of Windows 10, I can add it on the _I have a product key_ area and my word will start. So I checked how to find your Windows 10 Product key and I came across nirsoft.net. I opened the website and searched for a 64bit version zip folder, downloaded it and it failed because my laptop said it may have a virus (something of that sort but it definitely said Virus). Image attached.
Now I realized I should take professional help.
I can't visit the shop from where I purchased because of some covid lockdown restrictions.

Now, I need help in two cases:
1. *Top Priority * How to activate my MS office 2016?
2. How to know if virus got into my laptop and what is the best free AntiVirus Software?

*Thanks in Advance for help!*


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

The virus detection was your automatic download scanner flagging the archive as containing a virus. I downloaded it using Opera GX and Windows Defender detected it immediately. Defender called it a hack tool with possibly unwanted effects. NirSoft is generally reliable but until I get a thumbs-up from the Security Team I cannot advise its use.

You need a valid Office 2016 key to continue. Look for a sticker on the bottom of your laptop. If you can't find it, you will have to go through your paperwork to find your key.


----------



## newTSFuser (Jan 5, 2019)

> You need a valid Office 2016 key to continue. Look for a sticker on the bottom of your laptop. If you can't find it, you will have to go through your paperwork to find your key.


1. I checked at the bottom of the laptop. There isn't any code.
2. By paperwork I think you mean my laptop bill. I checked it and it has no mention of any product key.

Please leave a comment whenever you feel that NirSoft is now safe for use or if you get another method to find product key.

Also, I have a question:
Is MS product key and office product key one and the same?


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

There should have been a card or CD that came with your laptop with the key.

Is the MS Product Key you have different from your Windows key?


----------



## newTSFuser (Jan 5, 2019)

dm01 said:


> There should have been a card or CD that came with your laptop with the key.
> 
> Is the MS Product Key you have different from your Windows key?


I didn't receive any card or CD.
I don't have either MS Product key or Windows key so I don't know.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Some clarification. Windows 10* Pro* comes with MS Word. Some other versions have trial copy of 365. (Get Office). Also, I'm removing your Email address from Post #1 including .pngs. Before posting use editor and black out. Bad idea to show it in a public forum unless you like spam.


----------



## newTSFuser (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks Corday for removing the email. I am new to this so I may make few such mistakes.
About trail copy:
I don't have office 365, I have office 2016 and it isn't trail version because it is running for more than 9 months and I don't think trail version would run for this long.

Now, I cam across a video on YouTube which says _"How to activate Microsoft Office 2016 using command Prompt "_.
I am sorry the video is not in English but you can see the procedure. In the starting itself he mentions the procedure is completely legal. It's only 6 min long.
Video Link 

Can you please see the video and suggest if I can go ahead with that method. It's been more than 10 days and I am not able to continue my work without Office.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

See if this shows your key


----------



## newTSFuser (Jan 5, 2019)

Belarc Advisor worked.
Under Software License they were 7 entries. Image attached.
In front of _Microsoft - Windows 10 Home Single Language (x64_)  there was a Product ID and Key.
I crossed check.
Product ID is same as Product ID mentioned in _About your PC_ and the last 5 alpha-numerics of Key was same as that mentioned in cmd when I write the command *slmgr.vbs /dli*

Now, in front of _Microsoft - Office Professional Plus 2016_ it was written _(Key: none activated) _ .

Now, my question is
Can I use my _Microsoft - Windows 10 Home Single Language (x64_)  Product key and enter it into Ms Office 2016?


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

newTSFuser said:


> Now, my question is
> Can I use my _Microsoft - Windows 10 Home Single Language (x64_)  Product key and enter it into Ms Office 2016?


Nope, what you have is a Microsoft Windows Activation Key for the Operating System and not for MS Office 2016, Office is a different product and needs to be purchased separately.

Unless your invoice/bill shows MS Office listed as part of your purchase, you can't activate Office, you will have to purchase the Office key/cloud solution separately.

Check your invoice again, if there is no mention of MS office or there is only a mention of it as Trial, it needs to be purchased separately.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I think you have some sort of trial version. When it asks for a product key, insert NKGG6-WBPCC-HXWMY-6DQGJ-CPQVG 
If that works it confirms yours is a trial version.


----------



## newTSFuser (Jan 5, 2019)

Corday said:


> I think you have some sort of trial version. When it asks for a product key, insert NKGG6-WBPCC-HXWMY-6DQGJ-CPQVG
> If that works it confirms yours is a trial version.


I tried the product key and it didn't work.

I opened the option to enter the product key. I pasted the product key. It said _This product key is for Microsoft Office Professional 2016_ in RED. I clicked on _Install this product instead._ Image attached.

After doing this I opened Word and it still isn't working. It changed from _Activate_ to _Update._ Image Attached.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try Update.


----------



## newTSFuser (Jan 5, 2019)

Corday said:


> Try Update.


I clicked on update multiple times but it doesn't do anything.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

You could look at openoffice Or libreoffice if want to try a free office suite.


----------



## newTSFuser (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello everyone.
After I couldn't solve the problem, I called the store from where I bought the laptop. Even though they are closed for some time, they will be sending a technician within 15 days to pickup my laptop and repair it and return it in the next 10 days.

They process is little time consuming but I think it will be for the best. I will have my laptop back within a month.

I am grateful for everyone who took time out to help me with the problem.
Sorry you had to spend your time on me.

Thanks to *Oscer1*, I came to know about the amazing tool Belarc Advisor. I now have the product key of my Windows 10 with me. Also, I came to know about missing security updates from belarc advisor report, so I will be fixing that.

And finally, this is the first time I am using TSF after it's update. It is way more convenient than the previous version. Also, it looks better.
Good job on the update.


----------



## cbuck1 (Dec 10, 2007)

Until you get your Word back, use Open Office to get your work done. It's free and you'll be able to save the files as Word files and move them to Word when you're back up and running.


----------



## Robisageek (Jan 24, 2017)

newTSFuser said:


> Hi,
> Sorry for asking a question on such a common topic which I should had figured out myself but it is more than one week and I am not able to solve this.
> 
> Problem is:
> ...


You need to BUY Office product. Windows is the operating system and Office is a separate product. You don't automatically get office with Windows.


----------



## tc72 (Sep 16, 2020)

newTSFuser said:


> Hi,
> Sorry for asking a question on such a common topic which I should had figured out myself but it is more than one week and I am not able to solve this.
> 
> Problem is:
> ...





newTSFuser said:


> Hello everyone.
> After I couldn't solve the problem, I called the store from where I bought the laptop. Even though they are closed for some time, they will be sending a technician within 15 days to pickup my laptop and repair it and return it in the next 10 days.
> 
> They process is little time consuming but I think it will be for the best. I will have my laptop back within a month.
> ...


You need separate product key for Office 2016. They can be purchased on eBay for $5 or less. It works and can be done quickly and is legit. Good luck.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

tc72 said:


> You need separate product key for Office 2016. They can be purchased on eBay for $5 or less. It works and can be done quickly and is legit. Good luck.


The free Suites mentioned are a better idea than this.


----------



## jdsmort (Jul 29, 2008)

Corday said:


> Some clarification. Windows 10* Pro* comes with MS Word. Some other versions have trial copy of 365. (Get Office). Also, I'm removing your Email address from Post #1 including .pngs. Before posting use editor and black out. Bad idea to show it in a public forum unless you like spam.


Maybe your W10 Pro comes with Word... Mine never did.. all my versions of 10Pro were from Upgrades, and none specifically on OEM machines, so I suggest that MS only provide for OEM products.
If I do a clean install of 10Pro I also do not get Word included.
From what I have seen in the market here, unless you specifically ask for Office as part of your 'package' you will not get a licensed version, but most systems come with the trial version of some form.. Either 365 or a full version.. Trial only. need to be licensed through MS


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It was bundled by some vendors. Sometimes it was just MS Word Lite. As a side note, I've always liked the Corel Suite more, but I've gotten them both free so I'm not a typical user.


----------



## jdsmort (Jul 29, 2008)

I always liked Wordperfect back in the day.. together with Grammatic.. though I never really needed the latter, but to me that was a nicer word processor to use than MS.


----------

